
Amazon's lead in Cloud infrastructure is over - Larry Ellison - neofrommatrix
http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/18/larry-ellison-says-amazons-lead-is-over-as-oracle-unveils-new-cloud-infrastructure/
======
cocktailpeanuts
I would use the original title instead of this click-bait-ified one.

